

Firebug is a memory hog? Prove it (Please) - sroussey

So Firebug 1.9 is coming out soon, and bugfixing is top priority.<p>Firebug does some interesting things in order to follow requests, keep a handle on DOM nodes, etc., but most of these things use APIs that were not designed for us, aren't well know, maybe even undocumented. Let's just say that the chances of an bug like a stray reference or event listener are quite possible, resulting in memory being held and never released by the garbage collector.<p>So we are looking for volunteers to do the real work: start with a clean profile, no other extensions, and show us a STR (steps to reproduce). You and millions of others will reap the benefits. A nice stocking stuffer for sure!<p>http://getfirebug.com/wiki/index.php/I_found_a_Firebug_Bug!
======
manuscreationis
Great idea, might I ask what the stocking stuffer is?

~~~
sgricci
The way it's worded, I believe the stocking stuffer is the "reap the benefits"
that "You and Millions" will get.

~~~
manuscreationis
Well that's a warm, fuzzy feeling for the holidays

